# Dove Hunting with the Vice Pres ...



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Anyone wanna go dove hunting with me and the Vice Pres next month?

I thought we'd take this rig:

http://s126.photobucket.com/albums/p112/Rocket2011/My Videos/?action=view&current=DillonAero.flv

Note the protection on either side in case of accidental discharges from your huntin' buddy ...

:minigun:

WM


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Just don't get in front of him. Make sure you let him know how you vote. Take Ted Kennedy with you. :smt023


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Pelosi, Schumer and gang are Doves aren't they? :snipe: :mrgreen:

:smt1099


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

JimmySays said:


> Take Ted Kennedy with you. :smt023


I hope like hell he's not driving...you could land up in a ditch....with lots of water...! :smt105


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

I rather hunt with Cheney than ride with a Kennedy.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

220combat said:


> I rather hunt with Cheney than ride with a Kennedy.


That's the turth if I ever heard it. :smt023


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

As long as you're not an attorney then hunting w/the VP is ok.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

All that hot brass must play havoc with the paint on the roof. lol


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I want one!

Do they make that for a Dodge Durango?


----------



## mvslay (May 6, 2007)

drummin man 627 said:


> All that hot brass must play havoc with the paint on the roof. lol


I was half expecting miracle scratch removal guy to come out. Does your Gattling gun leave un-sitely scratchs and burns on your Urban Assault Vehicle. Act now and we'll throw a pair of hell-a-bad windshield wipers.


----------



## RiveraRa (Oct 24, 2007)

JeffWard said:


> I want one!
> 
> Do they make that for a Dodge Durango?


I want one as well...do you think they make them for the Chrysler Town & Country mini van? It can replace the DVD player.


----------



## mvslay (May 6, 2007)

RiveraRa said:


> I want one as well...do you think they make them for the Chrysler Town & Country mini van? It can replace the DVD player.


Yeah, that will shut the kiddies up for sure!!!


----------

